

The downside of using LED traffic lights - awa
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091215/ap_on_re_us/us_snow_covered_stoplights

======
awa
A side-effect of the conventional traffic lights (heat production) is now a
requirement for the new energy efficient lights. This seems parallel to a bug
becoming a important feature in a product.

